# Shin Bet Stops Terrorist Attack and Assassination Plot.



## RackMaster (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you Shin Bet.  I have friend's among the targeted Canadian delegation.



> Targets included PM Netanyahu, Jerusalem mayor Nir Barkat, Canadian security delegation.



Shin Bet thwarts terror attack guided by operative in Syria


----------



## Gunz (Jun 9, 2018)

Shin Bet/Mossad...doing the voodoo that they do.


----------

